# 2013 Scott Foil 40



## Jon E (May 8, 2014)

I am having an issue with the rear deraileur on my bike. The shop is trying to charge me $100 for a new part. i was wondering if anyone knew the exact part so I could try to buy it online

Thanks


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jon E said:


> I am having an issue with the rear deraileur on my bike. The shop is trying to charge me $100 for a new part. i was wondering if anyone knew the exact part so I could try to buy it online
> 
> Thanks


Your description is a bit vague... are they saying you need a new derailleur, new derailleur hanger, or something different altogether?

If you're not sure or not up to speed with bike part terminology, maybe post a picture?


----------

